# alcohol secretly hidden in food.



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i just ate some tesco profiteroles. small tub. it tasted oddly alcoholic (it's my third tub this week) but i thought 'don't be daft, can't have alcohol in it would have to say on the label'. well it turns out it does list 'alcohol' in the ingredients even though it says nothing about it on the front of the packaging or in the 'warnings' list of allergy ingredients. i can't understand why they aren't legally obliged to make it obvious if a product contains alcohol.

anyway now i'm worried (as if i wasn't worried enough) a) will it have harmed my embryo (i'm 6 weeks) and b) will it prevent my antibiotics that i am taking for my kidney infection from working? should i see a doctor?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Goldbunny

I wouldn't worry it will be a very small amount of alcohol which will not be of any harm. Many ladies stink alcohol in early stages when they don't know that they are pregnant. 

Large amounts of alcohol are known to be harmful but there is no evidence that small amounts are. However because they cannot determine what level is safe they advise none or 1-2 units a week 

What antibiotics are you taking?


Kaz xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

cefalexin, 500mg 3 times daily


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

That's fine. 

It's given lots in pregnancy and again no isdûe with alcohol that I'm aware of. 

There are some antibiotics that you must avoid alcohol with, but cephalexin isn't one of them 

Kaz xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

thank you very much that is reassuring to know.


----------

